
Show HN: WWBR – Who Wants to Be Relocated? (July 2019) - andrewstetsenko
https://relocate.me/wwbr?hackernews
======
andrewstetsenko
Hi there! Andrew here, the founder of Relocate.me
([https://relocate.me](https://relocate.me)), a tech job relocation platform.

As we're working with relocating techies every day, we observe a discouraging
trend.

Around 80% of tech job candidates applying from abroad are being rejected on
the resume screening phase.

Driven by a desire to change this, our Relocate.me team has launched the new
'Who Wants to Be Relocated?’ page.

The aim is to give the relocating tech specialists more chances and better
exposure.

Every month, we'll update it with a fresh batch of new applicants.

~~~
gizmoduck
Maybe you could hide full names, email addresses, and LinkedIn profiles to be
visible only those who are registered as businesses?

~~~
andrewstetsenko
Good point! This could be an option, but a bit later

------
trymnilsen
Two small suggestions: \- Make it possible to filter based on desired country.
If i am hiring from a specific country it would be nice to know who want to
relocate here. \- Set a size limit on the "tech skills" column

~~~
andrewstetsenko
Great suggestions! Thanks

------
chewxy
So this is just a list publishing peoples' email address?

~~~
andrewstetsenko
This is pretty similar to the 'Who wants to be hired' list on HN, but with a
focus on finding a job abroad.

Moreover, we're promoting this list to tech companies from over 30 countries.

------
quickthrower2
I’d also consider who wants to work remotely for a SV company while living
somewhere they’d rather be for whatever reason

------
diskevich
Me, please! Thanks for sharing it

